
High Velocity Data Ingestion: Lessons We Learnt - thevivekpandey
http://thevivekpandey.github.io/posts/2017-09-19-high-velocity-data-ingestion.html
======
PaulHoule
I like how it was built in a day and then rebuilt in two years... Nice
Article!

